# 7 days free usenet access



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

hi all

thought some of you mite want to try this 7 day free usenet account so u can see how much fun can be had from usenet

go to http://member.hitnews.eu/signup.php?lang=en
select offline payment for the payment type (not sure why they put this on the free trial lol)
fill in a load of random stuff but use a real email address cus u will need to confirm it and they will also email u with ur login details
enjoy 7 days of phat usenet

i tested this yesterday and it maxxed out my 20mbit connection with ease

also i'm pretty sure u can probably sign up again after the 7 days with a different email address so technically u can have free usenet till they stop the trial


----------



## Jawas (Sep 1, 2007)

sounds good, i'll try it out after, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## paOol (Sep 1, 2007)

i signed up, but how do i use it?


----------



## xflash (Sep 1, 2007)

errr doesn't usenet have illgal stuff?


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm using this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nice find garf

Edit @xflash:  	errr doesn't IRC have illgal stuff?


----------



## xflash (Sep 1, 2007)

the ban that too jk but sirussly (not sure how to type that lol) usenet is pretty much the same as bittorrent isn't it?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

usenet and bittorrent are totally oppisite
i'm just pointin people to the fact that free usenet access is available
their are hundreds of txt only groups with some really interestin stuff stored on them


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> the ban that too jk but sirussly (not sure how to type that lol) usenet is pretty much the same as bittorrent isn't it?



Dude.. stop talking


----------



## bobrules (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks you for the link


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> errr doesn't usenet have illgal stuff?



yeah so does www.google.com


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

glad some people found this useful


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 1, 2007)

well it lets my friends who are cheap and dont want to pay for newsgroups have a go. thanks m8


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks a lot! awesome find.


----------



## kokiri_link (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah i signed up, but how do i actually download anything 0-o


----------



## Bowser128 (Sep 1, 2007)

Doesn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my username and password but when I try to load an NZB or refresh the news.hitnews.eu grouplist in GrabIt I get 'Access denied to your node'.

Oh well, at least I didn't lose any money on it.


Edit: I should note that I have tried both port 80 and 119.

*Edit 2:* I signed up for another account, and success! It must have been something about my previous user/pass combination. Thanks djgarf, nice find.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

You need a newsreader like alt.binz or NewsLeecher and you need to use a searcher like NewzLeech to grab some NZB files. The process goes like this:

1) Download and install newsreader
2) Add server to newsreader
3) Search for file you want in searcher
4) Grab NZB file for file you searched for
5) Load NZB file into newsreader
6) Wait for download to complete!

- Sam


----------



## paOol (Sep 1, 2007)

i downloaded newsleecher v3.8 free trial
i added news.hitnews.eu/ port 80
i used my username / password that got e-mailed to me
i hit connect, and nothing happens.

under connections i see,  Action: Offline (connect on demand)


----------



## kokiri_link (Sep 1, 2007)

ditto :/ sorry for being such a n00b on this:/


----------



## martin88 (Sep 1, 2007)

You also need a nzb index site. I recommend NewzLeech. Just search away, get a nzb, and start downloading!


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(paOol @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> i downloaded newsleecher v3.8 free trial
> i added news.hitnews.eu/ port 80
> i used my username / password that got e-mailed to me
> i hit connect, and nothing happens.
> ...


try actually connecting to a newsgroup. You might need to make it grab a list first.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(paOol @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> i downloaded newsleecher v3.8 free trial
> i added news.hitnews.eu/ port 80
> i used my username / password that got e-mailed to me
> i hit connect, and nothing happens.
> ...



use port 119


----------



## bobrules (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(paOol @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> i downloaded newsleecher v3.8 free trial
> i added news.hitnews.eu/ port 80
> i used my username / password that got e-mailed to me
> i hit connect, and nothing happens.
> ...




click on fetch entire group list


----------



## paOol (Sep 1, 2007)

ok out of the entire group list, i subscribed to about 3. and right now im downloading the headers 2,681,000  of them .

i think i got it from here. thanks


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

stuff that
hardly anyone downloads headers these days lol


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 1, 2007)

awesome gonna sign up now lol thank goodness you don't have to give them your credit card because usually you have to for their "free" trial.

edit: rubs hands together *evil laugh* while updating the alt.bin wii section...


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 1, 2007)

How do you add a server in NewsLeecher?

Edit: Nevermind.  2 secs after i posted this i decided to try again. And I found it. Sorry


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 1, 2007)

100+ days of retention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

Looks like I'll be signing up


----------



## sanchoquo (Sep 1, 2007)

are you capped on this? I have giganews anyway so its not a problem
just wondering


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2007)

"ok out of the entire group list, i subscribed to about 3. and right now im downloading the headers 2,681,000 of them ."

As djgarf headers are not really worth it, the following should get you started:
http://www.binsearch.info/index.php?q=&m=&...font=&postdate=
http://www.newzleech.com/ (I have not played so much with this but it has some nice features).


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sanchoquo @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> are you capped on this? I have giganews anyway so its not a problem
> just wondering



it dosn't seem so, i get max speeds from my ntl server aswell as the usenet server, it's all good


----------



## Opium (Sep 2, 2007)

Sweet, thanks a lot for the heads up garf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just signed up and got it downloading.

My first newsground download


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 2, 2007)

100+ days of retention definitely isn't true... I've tried downloads that are about 70-75 days old and get "article not found"


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 2, 2007)

Word of warning: seems the retention is only actually around 20 days (on the groups I've downloaded headers for anyway).

Or, maybe this provider only started up 20 days ago or something


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Word of warning: seems the retention is only actually around 20 days (on the groups I've downloaded headers for anyway).
> 
> Or, maybe this provider only started up 20 days ago or something



Well shit! :'(


----------



## Bowser128 (Sep 2, 2007)

I know it's not exactly old, but I have something 25 days old downloading at the moment. From what I've seen it seems retention is less than 30 days, but you can hardly complain for a free service.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 2, 2007)

great trying this now, shame that i don't have anything to download atm.


----------



## phoood (Sep 2, 2007)

Most ISPs offer free newsgroup access too.  For the access verizon offers, retention is 10 days, but speeds/bandwidth isn't capped.  Well, it great for new scene releases anyways.

You can find a list of IPSs that offer usenet access too.  But this 7 day trial is great too.

TaMs, and everyone else: abgx.net is another great nbz site.  Well actually, you have to get the nzb files off of their irc chan, so knowing a little bit about irc is a good thing.  Or just paste the -send_blahblah into the chan.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Most ISPs offer free newsgroup access too.Â For the access verizon offers, retention is 10 days, but speeds/bandwidth isn't capped.Â Well, it great for new scene releases anyways.
> 
> You can find a list of IPSs that offer usenet access too.Â But this 7 day trial is great too.



my isp has crappy news group, so this is a chance now to take advantage of this free trial.


----------



## phoood (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, most are crappy.  But some of the usenet access offered by some ISPs are exceptional and the customers don't even know about it.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> You need a newsreader like alt.binz or NewsLeecher and you need to use a searcher like NewzLeech to grab some NZB files. The process goes like this:
> 
> 1) Download and install newsreader
> 2) Add server to newsreader
> ...




1) Installed Grabit
2) Added hitnews server
3) Searched Newzleech.com, found what I was looking for, downloaded the NZB
4) Ran Grabit and imported the NZB
5) Downloading now

*THANK YOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 2, 2007)

lol, i've already downloaded around 10GB at least, it  will be much more in the coming week


----------



## DEF- (Sep 2, 2007)

I still can't belive that the newsgroups sites are running, I thought they would have been taken down by the likes of RIAA. Atleast I wouldnt mind seeing it happen, too easy to download stuff from there. The more that know how to, the more problems for us.


----------



## sdcheekz (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks. good post


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2007)

A quick tip for those who are using grabit: make a new server but input a bogus hostname and drop connections/timeout to as low as they go.

Now when you are downloading you can opt to not download an item by right clicking and clicking an item (or a bunch of selected stuff) and choosing to download with the dummy server, saves downloading and extra 10% or more for the pars/nzb/nfo/sfv/whatever unless you need them.


----------



## wabo (Sep 2, 2007)

First time i try a free offer that works that good. It max out my connection and it's smooth as butter. Thanks very much for the tip.


----------



## uberd0g (Sep 3, 2007)

I've downloaded Madden 08, F.E.A.R. and Stranglehold - my 360 never seemed happier


----------



## djgarf (Sep 3, 2007)

will be interesting to see if after 7 days u can sign up again with a different email address and still use it or if they monitor ip addresses too


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure why, but sometimes it goes down to like 0.02kbs, but after some time it continues to max out my connection. Anyone has this?
Maybe theres a cap on how much you can dl a day or something?


----------



## funknjunk (Sep 3, 2007)

umm ive never used usenet before... anyone want to explain it?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> I'm not exactly sure why, but sometimes it goes down to like 0.02kbs, but after some time it continues to max out my connection. Anyone has this?
> Maybe theres a cap on how much you can dl a day or something?
> 
> 
> ...



have a read of http://slyck.com/ng.php

it looks more complicated than it actually is


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 3, 2007)

Freaking a they blocked dodgeit/dodgit e-mail accounts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any other ideas?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure, i've never had this problem before. Maybe their server isn't that stable.


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah, this would have been useful before I moved. My new ISP's usenet access gets the win. Guess I can direct this to some of my friends who still use shit like torrents and P2P.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, german Dark City version with 450kb/s woooooohoooo!!

thanks!!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 3, 2007)

getting really slow speeds, and i have 20mb connection. 

could anyone suggest a solution for this? This seems even slower that torrents.

i am useing newsleecher v3.8 final, it's a trail version i think could this be the problem?


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 3, 2007)

This is excellent for a freebie and I thought about subscribing, but some of the prices are ridiculous (Giganews is £4 per month with a 2gb limit!)
Rapidshare is better IMO. It only costs £4 per month with unlimited downloads and it's just as fast. Only problem is that Halo3 will be on usenet up to two days earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what's the deal with these par2 files? I downloaded most of MotoGP from RS before my subscription ran out, but when I downloaded the rest from usenet I ended up with mostly corrupt files. It's good (and clever) that they can be repaired with par2 files, but why are they corrupt in the first place?

Anyone?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ScipioAfricanus @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> getting really slow speeds, and i have 20mb connection.
> 
> could anyone suggest a solution for this? This seems even slower that torrents.
> 
> ...



depending on how they propagate their files with other servers they mite get some incompletes but that is wot par2s are for
if ur getting into usenet seriously then i suggest a decent premium server like usenetserver


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2007)

Giganews is perhaps the most expensive news provider, it is also able to charge that because it can back it up (there are several other fantastic providers with bit less storage time and whatnot which can approach that sort of cost (especially with the dollar being so weak). I might just be extremely biased against rapidshare though (in my opinion there are far better examples of storage sites and to compare it to usenet is borderline obscene).

Still reasons for corrupt downloads:
As usenet only does ASCII characters and a few other select characters (the protocols are damn ancient: pre internet really)  to post data it has to be encoded, most binary posts are encoding using the yEnc method (earlier methods include replacing the hex values with their ASCII equivalent, see Uuencode and Base64). This leaves several stages at which corruption can occur (the initial encoding, the initial transfer and propagation, the transfer from the news server to your machine (this is especially noticeable if you are after older posts) and the decoding on your machine).


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I also like to obtain my, um, news reports for free...


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> I'm not exactly sure why, but sometimes it goes down to like 0.02kbs, but after some time it continues to max out my connection. Anyone has this?
> Maybe theres a cap on how much you can dl a day or something?



Same thing is happening to me, as you said their server is probably unstable or something..it drops down to zero for a few hours then picks up again. Excellent speeds though, my 5mbs connection is maxed out


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> Giganews is perhaps the most expensive news provider, it is also able to charge that because it can back it up (there are several other fantastic providers with bit less storage time and whatnot which can approach that sort of cost (especially with the dollar being so weak).
> 
> I just checked out usenet server like djgarf suggested and it looks ok. £7.40 per month, unlimited d/l. Pretty good deal. Would that be ok for UK users or would we be better off with a europe-based server?
> 
> ...



Well explained. I even understood most of it!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Giganews is perhaps the most expensive news provider, it is also able to charge that because it can back it up (there are several other fantastic providers with bit less storage time and whatnot which can approach that sort of cost (especially with the dollar being so weak).
> ...



i'm from the uk and usenetserver is sweet for me


----------



## go185 (Sep 3, 2007)

My isp offers usenet access with no caps for free.  CHA CHING!


----------



## Dack (Sep 3, 2007)

The problem is some ISPs don't carry all the groups -  I remember the day NTL decided to drop the entire alt.bin hierarchy.

I use the "pay as you go" option on astraweb - it's 25 dollars for a 90 Gig download allowance that doesn't time expire. They also have a european mirror.


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 3, 2007)

A couple years ago I was using newshosting.com's unlimited plan for $14.95/month. Had no problems with it and I thought it was a fair price for unlimited downloads, seeing as I was pulling in ~10-20GB a week. I had to cancel that plan and suffer with my ISP's crappy service for a while. Good thing now though is that I moved and my current ISP gives unlimited access and they use usenetserver. Saves me a good $15 a month or having to deal with shitty usenet service.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 4, 2007)

Telefonica upgraded me to 3mb XD


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> will be interesting to see if after 7 days u can sign up again with a different email address and still use it or if they monitor ip addresses too



Yes you can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Guy I know has been doing it for over a month now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to the OP!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the OP!



your welcome :@)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 4, 2007)

Agreed, Thanks man!!!


----------



## amptor (Sep 4, 2007)

wait a minute, u guys aren't going to use this access to download anything illegal are you?


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> wait a minute, u guys aren't going to use this access to download anything illegal are you?Â




I was already using free servers thanks to a friend.
But this+my free servers=max speed.

Only bad thing is they queue up after about 85-90% of downloading.


I guess Demonoid is my friend for 360 games


----------



## berlinka (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks djgarf! I have never used newsgroups before. I'm trying this one now. It's incredible what is available. I'm downloading like there's no tomorrow!
It would be great if in the future there would be more of these fabulous trials.


----------



## SkH (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh wow... thanks!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*AWESOME!!!!*


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> It would be great if in the future there would be more of these fabulous trials.



They roll around every few months, it might be worth skipping lunch one day and instead grabbing some of the offers already posted though.


----------



## Tuddles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I usally use astraweb and top out at about 700 kb/sec which is great for me, well I am topping out on this at 250 kb/sec. I am very happy with this even as it is for free and I just wanted to say thanks kindly for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I use NZB-O-Matic to grab the files and it's sooo simple to use anyone could, so if you need something simple for starters google NZB-O-Matic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanx again


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

i just tried to sign up again as my free trial has expired and i used a different email address, it seems they know if you attempt to use the free trial more than  once


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> i just tried to sign up again as my free trial has expired and i used a different email address, it seems they know if you attempt to use the free trial more thanÂ once



I did the same but it worked


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i just tried to sign up again as my free trial has expired and i used a different email address, it seems they know if you attempt to use the free trial more thanÂ once
> ...



huh? how? i made sure everything was different even the password but it still gave me a email saying according to our records you have already signed up before blah blah blah.

i signed up for a new free email account aswell using a new email each time but it just kept giving that same message each time, they log ip address so you can't do it more than once.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 9, 2007)

Didn't work for me either. Too bad I don't have dynamic IP


----------



## TaMs (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried to make new trial account while using proxy, but didn't work either. Maybe i'll just try doing account in school or with wii and stuff. Then it would be another ocmputer atleast


----------



## Little (Sep 11, 2007)

Try clearing your cookies and making sure you have a different IP to what you first used =)


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> I tried to make new trial account while using proxy, but didn't work either. Maybe i'll just try doing account in school or with wii and stuff. Then it would be another ocmputer atleast



*slaps head*

I'll just register from a friend's PC! I never even thought of that


----------



## 4saken (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried that. You get the account, but when you try again on the same computer it will cut off access (from 8 connections to 1 connection capped at 50kb/s)


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

Another free trial here




I couldn't find a UK option when filling out my address, so I just ticked Republic of Ireland instead (used my real address tho)


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got an email from giganews today, it is not quite as easy as the other trials posted but if you want to drag it out then I am sure some of the people around here could help. I have left out my username as technically it would be advertising, I get the all clear and I will edit with as many user names as people are willing to offer.

Giganews Subscribers,

Giganews has long offered a refer-a-friend program where you can earn credits for your Giganews account in exchange for referring your friends and family. This program has recently been expanded for a limited time to allow any new customer you refer to take advantage of a free 3 day Giganews trial account with 15GB of transfer!

Giganews' normal free trial account comes with 3 days or 1GB of downloads (whichever comes first), but in appreciation for our customers, we wanted to expand this offer so you can provide your friends with an even better trial offer.

The expanded trial account is only available if someone you refer enters Giganews' website using your referral URL and has cookies enabled in their browser (cookies are used to make sure you get credit for the referral).

Your Referral URL: http://www.giganews.com/?c=(your login)
Replace '(your login)' with your Giganews login name.

Post your referral URL to your blog, website, or favorite forum to earn referral credits on your account and to pass along this expanded trial offer. As always, Giganews encourages you to follow the rules of any website or forum where you'll be posting your link.

For more information on how service credits are calculated and applied, please visit Giganews' referral program information page at http://www.giganews.com/referral_programs.html.

Thanks to everyone who has referred Giganews to their friends and family. We are very thankful for all the support you've given us so far and we're pleased to be able to offer this expanded trial for new customers you refer in the future.

Kind Regards,
Giganews Team


----------

